# My Bunions



## cmayna (Jan 1, 2015)

Thought I needed some sweet onions to go along with my skillet steaks so I rushed to the store.  I walked past the bacon department and thought to myself......"hmmmmmmmmm, wasn't there a recent thread about adding bacon to some onions destined for the smoker?"


Chopped off the top quarter and then a very small flat spot on the bottom so they would stand upright in the gasser. 
Ingredients were melted buttah', minced garlic, beef bullion powder and 4-5 small pieces of bacon, pepper.













In the gasser running at 225-230* with a AMNTS at the bottom under the burner, burning some of Todd's Pitmaster's choice.



















Finished product after a 3.5 hour smoke.






Sorry, a little blurry









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bear55 (Jan 1, 2015)

I love onions out of the smoker...


----------



## b-one (Jan 1, 2015)

Great looking onions!


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 14, 2015)

Onions...sumtin else for me to try, thanks for sharing.


----------



## dannylang (Feb 12, 2015)

ONIONS,thats looks great

dannylang


----------

